# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Κασσανδρα Λουλουδη [Kassandra Louloudi]

## Nicholas Peppas

Για το Πλοιο *Κασσανδρα Λουλουδη* Διαβαζουμε εδω http://saltwatercentral.com/modules....owpage&pid=117




> Kassandra Louloudi SS was a Greek  Cargo Steamer built in 1919 and of 5,106 tons. On the 18th Μarch 1942  when on route from NEW YORK for CRISTOBAL carrying a cargo of war  materials she was torpedoed by U-124 and sunk. Crew of 35 were saved.
> 
> On March 17, 1942, Kapitaenleutnant Johann Mohr swung U-_124_ around after attacking the tanker _Acme_ and lined up a shot on the Greek vessel, _Kassandra Louloudis_, heading south behind _Acme_.  At 1915 EWT, Mohr sent another torpedo streaking through the waters of  the Diamond Shoals. This torpedo ran its course and connected with the  Greek ship sending it to the bottom with three masts and two stacks  showing. The crew of the Coast Guard Cutter Dione, who had just finished  recovering the survivors of _Acme_, brought their small cutter toward where _Kassandra Louloudis_  had just been sunk and in a stroke of good fortune found the entire  crew of the Greek vessel alive. After recovering the 20 survivors of  Acme and the 35 crew members of _Kassandra Louloudis_, the crowded Coast Guard cutter made its way towards Norfolk to put them ashore.


kassandra_louloudis.jpg


Απο την εφημεριδα _Νεα Ελλας Βολου_ της 2ας Αυγουστου 1940.
69.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Προς εμπλουτισμό του θέματος ένα βιντεάκι από του YouTube σχετικό με το πλοίο του θέματος.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFbCoHUAfnU

----------


## τοξοτης

Το  <Kassandra Louloudi> σαν Bondowoso*

*KASSANDRA2.jpg
Kassandra Louloudis as the Bondowoso, circa 1919 

http://www.nc-wreckdiving.com/WRECKS...KASSANDRA.HTML

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Προς εμπλουτισμό του θέματος ένα βιντεάκι από του YouTube σχετικό με το πλοίο του θέματος.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFbCoHUAfnU


Πω, πω!  Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο!  Που τ ο βρηκες;  Και τοσο καθαρο. Λοιπον, φιλε τοξοτης, μας εχεις προσφερει τοσα πολλα με τα ευρηματα σου που σου ειμαστε ολοι υποχρεοι!

----------


## τοξοτης

Name    Kassandra Louloudis
Type:     Steam merchant
Tonnage              5,106 tons
Completed         1919 - W. Gray & Co (1918) Ltd, West Hartlepool 
Owner  Goulandris Bros, Pir&#230;us 
Homeport           Andros 
Date of attack    18 Mar 1942        Nationality:      Greek

Fate       Sunk by U-124 (Johann Mohr)
Position                35° 05'N, 75° 25'W - Grid CA 7993
Complement     35 (0 dead and 35 survivors).
Convoy 
Route    New York (15 Mar) - Cristobal 
Cargo    War material 
History  Launched as British War Lurcher, in October 1919 completed as Dutch Bondowoso for NV Rotterdamsche Lloyd, Rotterdam. 1936 sold to Greece and renamed Kassandra Louloudis for Goulandris Bros, Andros. 
Notes on event
At 01.14 hours on 18 March 1942 the unescorted Kassandra Louloudis (Master Themistokles Mitlas) was hit by one torpedo from U-124 and sank off Diamond Shoals, Cape Hatteras. The survivors were picked up by the US Coast Guard cutter USS Dione.
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/1454.html

----------

